# Fence is finished - PICS!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hope you all enjoy these pics of the new fence - and the dogs enjoying it!!!! They ran full-tilt for over an hour when they were first turned out. They LOVE IT. 

And for any of you who ever wanted to know what proper wolfdog containment looks like - well, here you go! It's 8' tall, built with 6-gauge wire, posts cemented a full 2' in the ground, with a double entry gate. Since Jasper is here, it's built to wolfdog standards. It's REALLY TALL, but I love knowing that they are just not going to be able to get out. 




























More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

That looks excellent. Very nice job on it. Love the dogs!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

More pics -


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks GREAT! And I bet you love the peace of mind, knowing your dogs can roam, but are safely contained. That picture of Willow lying behind the bush is just beautiful!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW, I'm impressed! Your dogs have great digs...the built out porch and a fence that will withstand Jasper. I'm glad it's done and you have peace of mind. Jasper is looking great btw.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the compliments, guys!! Yeah, I take a lot of pride in making sure that my dogs have the best accomodations I can. They may be outdoor/indoor dogs but that doesn't mean they aren't spoiled rotten!

Jasper still needs to gain some weight, but he definitely is looking better. Thanks for the comment about him, he's a beautiful boy (SO hard to take pics of him, though - he never sits still)!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks well done! Very nice, looks like they're loving it  they say thank you eheh


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Great fence. I am sure the work was worth it, it shows on their smiles.  Beautiful dogs.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm proud of myself that I can distinguish between Jasper and Bandit... And Willow just looks so regal...except for the one where its a dog-mosh! Mine are indoor/outdoor but I can tell you they are spoiled! Butch has a pillow to lay on...ON the bed! In the winter, Roxxy has her own blanket to cover up with...ON the bed.  And then there's the doggie door..


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Your fence looks awesome! The dogs look so happy!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

The fencing looks great and the dogs look very happy in their new play yard. Did you put the dig guard in yet? I don't see any sign of it.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs wanna come and play too!!! We could just have a DF reunion at your house!!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks awesome!!.....


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hey Winnie, no, the dig guard is going in this afternoon.  I haven't left them out unsupervised yet because it wasn't done.

A DF reunion here would be AWESOME!!!!! Except then you'd all find out what knuckleheads my dogs can be.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome!! They look so content.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I just thought of a question - 

I've seen Sibes and other dogs climb things like chain link fences in the past. I know wolf-dogs are prone to it as well. With this fence, wouldn't you be posed with the same problem? Or are the wider spaces harder to climb?

It's a great looking set up, by the way. I'm sure all the dogs are loving it!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> I've seen Sibes and other dogs climb things like chain link fences in the past. I know wolf-dogs are prone to it as well. With this fence, wouldn't you be posed with the same problem? Or are the wider spaces harder to climb?


Seriously, that's a great question! They can DEFINITELY climb up this fence, although I think it would be much harder than chain link. The big deterrent is that the actual fencing material is 2 feet taller than the posts. That way, the top 2' wobbles, and if they manage to climb all the way up there, it's too unstable for them to hang on and go over the top. Their weight alone would pull the top 2' of fence back down towards the ground and deposit the naughty climber back into the enclosure.  It's pretty much the typical fence installation for wolfdogs, even high-content ones. 

That said, I have seen some VERY DETERMINED high-contents climb up a corner on this type of fence, balance on the top edge of a post, and hop out over the top. That's why I'll be capping all the corners with a spare piece of panel. I've also seen some people run a hotwire strand along the top of the posts for added security. That's something I wouldn't be opposed to, if I notice anyone (*cough*Jasper) routinely making a break for the top of the fence. So far, no one has challenged the height. I'm more worried about them digging underneath, hence the dig guard that I'm currently installing. When they patrol the perimeter, I see them looking down, searching for holes or weak spots, and not necessarily gauging if they could jump over. I think they realize it's likely a losing battle.


----------



## cmg421 (Jul 28, 2009)

Great Set up! I am new to this forum and just finding my way around. I have a new 12wk. old jackrussell and golden retriever/shepherd mix. I am home for the summer so plenty of time to spend supervising and teaching manners etc. but worried about when I am back at work in Sept. from 7-4.
I was thinking of a wireless fence. 90'radius would be enough. I've looked online into it but wondered if you know of anyone that has one.?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, that makes sense!
Thanks for taking the time to explain


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to DF! It'd probably be best if you asked your question about wireless fencing (you mean electric/invisible fence, right?) in the General Dog Forum, where you'll get more replies. I am DEFINITELY not the one to ask about invisible fence - the breeds I routinely work with wouldn't respect that kind of fence. I'm not familiar with Goldens or JRT's, so I'm sure there's someone more qualified to answer your question in the main forum. 

Good luck and again, welcome!


----------

